# Looking to upgrade...need opinions



## herb1 (20/6/17)

Hey y'all

Looking to upgrade my mod

Been scouring the net, forums and other groups; and I'm interested in the following:

Tesla Nano Steampunk
Minikin Boost
Hotcig R150
Any one have opinions (yay's and nay's) about the above mods?

Needs to be pocket-friendly, battery life decent, paintwork hard-wearing, etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/6/17)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Looking to upgrade my mod
> 
> ...


I have none of the above, but on looks alone the Tesla Nano Steampunk for me!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (20/6/17)

I know of 3 people with minikin boosts and they are very happy with it. Battery life is also great on them for some reason.. mighty little mod for 155w. Curve feature on it is pretty neat too. They go for about 1k but worth it in my opinion. Oh and the paint job is good definitely can take a few knocks and not perish. They come in like a galaxy themed paint jobby. Also has TC and support pretty much all wires. All and all you can not go wrong i rate. It just doesn't charge via a usb port... which i know some people look for these days. So stock standard remove batts and charge. The battery bay is very nice too no struggles. The other mods I'm not familiar with. But that's my 2 cents regarding minikin boosts. Goodluck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## herb1 (20/6/17)

Rooney-Vapes said:


> It just doesn't charge via a usb port... which i know some people look for these days


I see that the 150w minikin does
Are the battery doors of the 150w version and the boost interchangeable?


----------



## stevie g (20/6/17)

Gonna step on a few toes I'm sure. Tesla mods are poor quality they have a poor reputation in the states for a reason. Avoid. Your other 2 options are both good though.


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (20/6/17)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Looking to upgrade my mod
> 
> ...


I have both the hotsig and the boost. Cant fault either the boost is definitely the one i travel or go to when on the move due to its size and durable exterior. But the hotsig is definitely the better looking mod of the two. Either way you should be happy with either of them. One negative of the hotsig is you can't turn the mod completely off you can only lock it. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gilly (20/6/17)

I can't complete on Tesla or Hotcig but I'm very happy with my Boost.
It's a solid build, the design makes easy to be mobile and it fits up too 25mm tanks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bizkuit (20/6/17)

Lusting after a hotsig R150 but can find any vendors selling them at the moment


----------



## herb1 (20/6/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Lusting after a hotsig R150 but can find any vendors selling them at the moment


https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/copy-of-new-hotcig-r150


----------



## Stosta (20/6/17)

herb1 said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/copy-of-new-hotcig-r150


Sold out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bizkuit (20/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Sold out


So is Vapeking


----------



## Clouder (20/6/17)

Have you had a look at the B Boxes? They are AWWEEEEESOME! I wish I have ordered one.

Having said that, I have to say that I am very satisfied with my iJoy BoxMini. Very high quality device.


----------



## herb1 (20/6/17)

Clouder said:


> Have you had a look at the B Boxes? They are AWWEEEEESOME! I wish I have ordered one.
> 
> Having said that, I have to say that I am very satisfied with my iJoy BoxMini. Very high quality device.


Nah...not my kinda vape


----------



## Scott (20/6/17)

Clouder said:


> Have you had a look at the B Boxes? They are AWWEEEEESOME! I wish I have ordered one.
> 
> Having said that, I have to say that I am very satisfied with my iJoy BoxMini. Very high quality device.


Yep I also missed out on Sir Vape's latest offering of the BB. Haven't stopped sulking for a week now.


----------



## Silver (20/6/17)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Looking to upgrade my mod
> 
> ...



Hi @herb1
I have the hotcig 150 with abalone side plates
Hasnt given me an ounce of trouble since I got it in September last year
I like it a lot

But its not very pocket friendly
Not the bulkiest mod but not very compact either

More of a stay at home mod for me - or out and about if i am taking the "vape bag"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (21/6/17)

Take a look at the Minikin Reborn which should drop soon, it's refreshed and more updated than the Boost.. If the Boost is around R1100 and the V2 around R1350 I wonder if the Boost will stay.. No usb charging is odd because the regular minikin does have it but the Reborn will definitely have it.. Either way I would stretch to a V2 or wait to see what the Reborn is like, but whichever you choose definitely Minikin ftw! Tesla is not widely available here so not popular, personally I wouldn't consider it, I think if it was great it would be available everywhere. The R150 is really nice but may not be too practical but it's waterproof chip and the panels are attractive features but availability may be an issue now.


----------



## herb1 (21/6/17)

Guys, apparently, the Boost does have USB charging

http://www.asmodus.com/Asmodus-Minikin-V1-5-Boost-155W-Box-Mod-p/asmod-minikin-boost.htm

"
*Product Specifications*:


Needs 2x 18650 sized batteries (not included)
Power Mode output range: 5.0 watts - 155.0 watts
Temperature Control Mode output range: 5.0 watts - 120.0 watts
Temperature range: 212'F - 572'F / 100'C - 300'C
Atomizer Resistance range: 0.1 ohm - 2.5 ohm
Firing Modes: Power, Temp Ni200, Temp SS316, Temp SS317, Temp SS304, Temp Ti, TCR, TFR, and Curve.
Maximum Output Voltage: 7.5 Volts
Maximum Output Current: 3.5 Amps
*Micro USB Port for future firmware updates and charging.*
The overall size of the Minikin has been increased so Atomizers up to 25mm can be used with no overhang."


----------



## Mando (22/6/17)

I have a boost and you can't go wrong with it. If you like box mods then I'd recommend it. It has all the features you need. Feels nice in the hand.






Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scott (22/6/17)

Mando said:


> I have a boost and you can't go wrong with it. If you like box mods then I'd recommend it. It has all the features you need. Feels nice in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since the probability of ever getting my hands on a BB has literally evaporated this definitely looks like the mod for me!


----------



## Po7713 (22/6/17)

Mando said:


> I have a boost and you can't go wrong with it. If you like box mods then I'd recommend it. It has all the features you need. Feels nice in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this is so matchy matchy it's rediculas very nice 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## herb1 (23/6/17)

Mando said:


> I have a boost and you can't go wrong with it. If you like box mods then I'd recommend it. It has all the features you need. Feels nice in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just need to decide on my colour scheme (the chrome is nice and shiny but not practical for fingerprints)


----------



## JB1987 (23/6/17)

I've had the Boost 155 since it was launched and I'm very happy with it. Battery life is good and yes it does have onboard balanced charging. The curve function is quite cool, especially when using an RDA with a big build in it. I don't think you'll be sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

